# Just to inroduce myself first...



## Iman (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi.

I am new to the forum. I am an engaged mother of a 2 and half year old boy, living in Gauteng. Glad to have found this site and hope I'll enjoy it here.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Iman. glad you're joining in.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

